# Girlfriend Goes Through My Phone When Im In The Shower !



## bicurl (May 7, 2009)

So this morning I am in the shower and the door bursts open. The GF is standing there clenching my phone and asking who this 'girl' is txting me.

Yes I txt many people - Male and Female - Unfortunately this specific girl happened to become suggestive over the last couple of days (I didn't bite & fobbed her off) , my GF read these.

What would you all do in this circumstance.

Im concerned as she must have previously watched me enter my PIN etc...

Now she reckons I am up to no good.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2013)

Nothing to hide, nothing to be bothered about?


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

You should have just carried on showering, dried yourself, got ready etc without even acknowledging her standing there.


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

what is it with people in the shower and checking phones?!


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

The L Man said:


> You should have just carried on showering, dried yourself, got ready etc without even acknowledging her standing there.


Like a boss mate !

Dominating the game as always


----------



## Jon.B (Mar 8, 2011)

Take your fone in the shower with you lol. Sounds like she has trust issues


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

must be careful of what i say in case im banned

ummm

ye im out


----------



## MyStyle (Apr 22, 2011)

Break up with her & burn her house down. No other options here unfortunately.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Ask @leandreams advice :laugh:


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

The L Man said:


> You should have just carried on showering, dried yourself, got ready etc without even acknowledging her standing there.


This may be why your still having issues with the opposite sex


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

change your pin and boot her in the fud


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

bicurl said:


> So this morning I am in the shower and the door bursts open. The GF is standing there clenching my phone and asking who this 'girl' is txting me.
> 
> Yes I txt many people - Male and Female - Unfortunately this specific girl happened to become suggestive over the last couple of days (I didn't bite & fobbed her off) , my GF read these.
> 
> ...


How did you actually fob this girl off mate and what did she actually say that was suggestive.

Its not ok for anyone to go through anyone else's phone imo but she must have been suspicious for a while to do so, so I would address that rather than being concerned that she saw your pin because.......she obviously did.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Maybe you should read the girlfriend cheating thread as it's about the same subject


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

MunchieBites said:


> what is it with people in the shower and checking phones?!


Well coz everyone knows you aint taking your phone into the shower and you can hear when someone has finished showering so its the perfect crime......apart from this time.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Even if you have nuthin to hide its a p!ss take. If my mrs ever tried it she'd be gone

Basically she dont trust you so snoops, one day she will find something thats most likely innocent and all hell will break loose


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

I hide my phone when I have a shower, not because i'm texting women..... its because @jon-kent sends me videos of him pooing 

SRS


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

dixie normus said:


> change your pin and boot her in the fud


No no... no fud bootin will be condoned on ukm


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

She should trust you and its an invasion of your privacy.

Is the advice from the ladies if roles were reversed


----------



## comfla (Feb 26, 2013)

Whatever you do - do not hit her or harm her in any way.

You need to sit down with her - maybe buy her something nice - and just talk your feelings over.

Don't be afraid to cry and tell her how you really feel. There's nothing wrong with being emotional.

After that maybe take her to dinner and then watch "Marley and Me" while holding her and telling her she is beautiful.


----------



## Twisted (Oct 6, 2010)

Get her to promise not to do it again and then get your mate to text you the most perverted things you can think of. change his name name on your phone to choochy face go for a shower and wait for the Lolz to come.

Then reveal the truth lesson learnt.

I would not go through my Partners phone ever. Nasty and insecure behaviour


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Can anyone link the other thread


----------



## Twisted (Oct 6, 2010)

Someone just got reps. Not naming any names.


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

Breda said:


> No no... no fud bootin will be condoned on ukm


it is acceptable in your own home providing that a risk assessment has been undertaken...


----------



## ohno (Jun 7, 2013)

bicurl said:


> What would you all do in this circumstance.


stop showering


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

comfla said:


> Whatever you do - do not hit her or harm her in any way.
> 
> You need to sit down with her - maybe buy her something nice - and just talk your feelings over.
> 
> ...


No. I will never watch Marley and me again.


----------



## artful_dodger87 (Mar 4, 2011)

comfla said:


> Whatever you do - do not hit her or harm her in any way.
> 
> You need to sit down with her - maybe buy her something nice - and just talk your feelings over.
> 
> ...


Dont forget to light a candle.


----------



## ohno (Jun 7, 2013)

comfla said:


> Whatever you do - do not hit her or harm her in any way.
> 
> You need to sit down with her - maybe buy her something nice - and just talk your feelings over.
> 
> ...


i'll be honest if i had to sit through marley and me whether they'd be male or female i'd find it hard not to hit the person nearest to me


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

dixie normus said:


> it is acceptable in your own home providing that a risk assessment has been undertaken...


what PPE would be needed?


----------



## Enhance (Jul 18, 2013)

Best she has been sending loads people pictures of her hairy axe on snap chat hence why she is so paranoid about you.

Get rid mate


----------



## bicurl (May 7, 2009)

I think she got 'suspicious' as last night a females name popped up on the phone - She probably seen that then waited for her moment until I was preoccupied.

Still i hate the snooping aspect of this.

The txter was suggestive as she wanted to meet for cuddles.. I just ignored that suggestion - so I am innocent in every way.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

zack amin said:


> what PPE would be needed?


i can supply the ppe although dont think i do fud protectors


----------



## SierraAlpha (Jul 4, 2012)

Smash her in the c*nt and tell her to do one.

I bet she's up to no good herself mate srs.

99% of the time it's the ones that do crap like that that are usually up to something.


----------



## bicurl (May 7, 2009)

Enhance said:


> Best she has been sending loads people pictures of her hairy axe on snap chat hence why she is so paranoid about you.
> 
> Get rid mate


Funnily enough she was using that a few months back with guys at her work.

She works in a male driven environment...


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

So little trust.

She's totes gonna end up being a bunny boiler.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

bicurl said:


> I think she got 'suspicious' as last night a females name popped up on the phone - She probably seen that then waited for her moment until I was preoccupied.
> 
> Still i hate the snooping aspect of this.
> 
> The txter was suggestive as she wanted to meet for cuddles.. I just ignored that suggestion - so I am innocent in every way.


meet for cuddles? was it L man texting lol


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Give her full access to your phone, email, bank accounts and anything else that's personal and one of those tracker phone things!

You could of course politely tell her nothing is going on and then ask wtf she thinks she is doing going through your personal stuff? if she doesn't have a satisfactory answer then tell her this sh!t is unacceptable and if it happens again she can find some mug that will put up with being spied on!

Fcuking hate stuff like this, I wouldn't dream of going through anyones phones, it aint mine to go through!!


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

zack amin said:


> what PPE would be needed?


that would depend on the volume capacity of the flange in question. clearly if greater than foot volume then wellies are essential.

if it is known to be odourous then full NBC suit should be worn.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

it`s only a few sextings .

i was watching my mrs chatting to a lass on skype the other night which lead into a rather long sweaty cam 2 cam session :lol:

being able to be honest and open is the issue and if you cant be this and both compromise then the relationship is fcuked .


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

ewen said:


> it`s only a few sextings .
> 
> i was watching my mrs chatting to a lass on skype the other night which lead into a rather long sweaty cam 2 cam session :lol:
> 
> being able to be honest and open is the issue and if you cant be this and both compromise then the relationship is fcuked .


for fvck sake ewen, your taking over ausbuilts role here in super pimp


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

what shower gel do you use, is it a sporty kind or a brand?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

marknorthumbria said:


> for fvck sake ewen, your taking over ausbuilts role here in super pimp


if only mate , our lass is only in to chicks so full swappage is out the window , i had a nice couple lined up , she was a fit 20 year old and he was a dity fat 60 year old :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

bicurl said:


> I think she got 'suspicious' as last night a females name popped up on the phone - She probably seen that then waited for her moment until I was preoccupied.
> 
> Still i hate the snooping aspect of this.
> 
> The txter was suggestive as she wanted to meet for cuddles.. I just ignored that suggestion - so I am innocent in every way.


I bet she's reading this now mate.....


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I have a morning ritual that I need to share. I call it "the terminator". First I crouch down in the shower in the classic "naked terminator traveling through time" pose. With my eyes closed I crouch there for a minute, visualizing either Arnold or the guy from the second movie (not the chick in the third one because that one sucked) and I start to hum the terminator theme. Then I slowly rise to a standing position and open my eyes. It helps me to proceed through my day as an emotionless, cyborg badass. The only problem is if the shower curtain sticks to my terminator leg. It ruins the fantasy.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Do what i did and give her a load of **** to find


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

ewen said:


> if only mate , our lass is only in to chicks so full swappage is out the window , i had a nice couple lined up , she was a fit 20 year old and he was a dity fat 60 year old :lol:


i could manage it if my bird was into other women like, thatd be fun,

fvck letting another bloke rattle her though lol i dont like stiring porridge when its someone im not in a relationship with even lol


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

If you've nothing to hide then whats the issue. She mustn't trust you.


----------



## bicurl (May 7, 2009)

barsnack said:


> what shower gel do you use, is it a sporty kind or a brand?


I didnt even get that far into my shower ! :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

simonthepieman said:


> I have a morning ritual that I need to share. I call it "the terminator". First I crouch down in the shower in the classic "naked terminator traveling through time" pose. With my eyes closed I crouch there for a minute, visualizing either Arnold or the guy from the second movie (not the chick in the third one because that one sucked) and I start to hum the terminator theme. Then I slowly rise to a standing position and open my eyes. It helps me to proceed through my day as an emotionless, cyborg badass. The only problem is if the shower curtain sticks to my terminator leg. It ruins the fantasy.


ive heard some weird things going on in premier inn`s but that is fcuking weird :lol:


----------



## comfla (Feb 26, 2013)

SierraAlpha said:


> Smash her in the c*nt and tell her to do one.
> 
> I bet she's up to no good herself mate srs.
> 
> 99% of the time it's the ones that do crap like that that are usually up to something.


Bro don't even joke about such things! Perish the thought!

If anything if she is cheating on him then HE should be the one apologizing!

We all know that it's always the guy's fault.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

marknorthumbria said:


> i could manage it if my bird was into other women like, thatd be fun,
> 
> fvck letting another bloke rattle her though lol i dont like stiring porridge when its someone im not in a relationship with even lol


providing you insist on condoms being used its fine and if they cant use them for allergies then they cant have a guy :lol:


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Sambuca said:


> meet for cuddles? was it L man texting lol


lol u cvnt!!!!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Zola said:


> If you've nothing to hide then whats the issue. She mustn't trust you.


Its fukin annoyin and will only get worse


----------



## no-way (Oct 14, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> I have a morning ritual that I need to share. I call it "the terminator". First I crouch down in the shower in the classic "naked terminator traveling through time" pose. With my eyes closed I crouch there for a minute, visualizing either Arnold or the guy from the second movie (not the chick in the third one because that one sucked) and I start to hum the terminator theme. Then I slowly rise to a standing position and open my eyes. It helps me to proceed through my day as an emotionless, cyborg badass. The only problem is if the shower curtain sticks to my terminator leg. It ruins the fantasy.


Some UKM members have woken up slightly mental this morning :lol:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

The L Man said:


> lol u cvnt!!!!


im sorry <3 ill cuddle u


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Breda said:


> Its fukin annoyin and will only get worse


Definitely. If shes a looper hes best chucking.


----------



## SierraAlpha (Jul 4, 2012)

comfla said:


> Bro don't even joke about such things! Perish the thought!
> 
> If anything if she is cheating on him then HE should be the one apologizing!
> 
> We all know that it's always the guy's fault.


He probably didn't notice her new hairstyle or something.

Seriously though OP just go up to her and demand to have a look through her phone there n then.

If she refuses or says some crap like 'oh give me a minute while I send a text' which she will use to delete any incriminating evidence.....toe pint her straight in the camel toe.


----------



## comfla (Feb 26, 2013)

Sambuca said:


> im sorry <3 ill cuddle u


I wouldn't bother man, you'll get him into bed but you won't get anything other than a good night sleep


----------



## deeconfrost (Dec 15, 2010)

bicurl said:


> So this morning I am in the shower and the door bursts open. The GF is standing there clenching my phone and asking who this 'girl' is txting me.
> 
> Yes I txt many people - Male and Female - Unfortunately this specific girl happened to become suggestive over the last couple of days (I didn't bite & fobbed her off) , my GF read these.
> 
> ...


Revenge lad!! Go through her when she's asleep.....


----------



## JankyClown (Aug 3, 2013)

Always laugh when a girl mentions meeting up/seeing each other for "cuddles". Like they need to give it a pretty name, when in reality it's more like her getting her flap jacks hammered with my thumb in her fart box.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

SierraAlpha said:


> He probably didn't notice her new hairstyle or something.
> 
> Seriously though OP just go up to her and demand to have a look through her phone there n then.
> 
> If she refuses or says some crap like 'oh give me a minute while I send a text' which she will use to delete any incriminating evidence.....toe pint her straight in the camel toe.


Op i suggest you dont listen to this advice, sounds like bullyin and out right violence

Disgusting behaviour SierraAlpha you should be ashamed of yourself


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Breda said:


> Op i suggest you dont listen to this advice, sounds like bullyin and out right violence
> 
> Disgusting behaviour SierraAlpha you should be ashamed of yourself


and he spelt it wrong , its toe punt


----------



## comfla (Feb 26, 2013)

Breda said:


> Op i suggest you dont listen to this advice, sounds like bullyin and out right violence
> 
> Disgusting behaviour SierraAlpha you should be ashamed of yourself


I think we need to talk this over at feelings club tonight


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

comfla said:


> I think we need to talk this over at feelings club tonight


I'll even bring some tissue in my hand bag for our tears


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

ewen said:


> and he spelt it wrong , its toe punt


Violent bully and illiterate... shocking


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

bicurl said:


> The txter was suggestive as she wanted to meet for cuddles.. I just ignored that suggestion - *so I am innocent in every way*.


Ha, I wouldn't go that far.

I'm not meaning to sound holier than thou (because I'm not lol). But cuddles are girl code for sex, she knows that. If a guy was pestering her for sex and she continued to chat with him it might make you question how serious she is about you.

Simple though, don't like her going through your phone, end it. You'll probably be limiting yourself in the future with girls that will be happy with you texting other girls to that level though.


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

comfla said:


> I think we need to talk this over at feelings club tonight


im jealous


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

2004mark said:


> Ha, I wouldn't go that far.
> 
> I'm not meaning to sound holier than thou (because I'm not lol). But cuddles are girl code for sex, she knows that. If a guy was pestering her for sex and she continued to chat with him it might make you question how serious she is about you.
> 
> Simple though, don't like her going through your phone, end it. You'll probably be limiting yourself in the future with girls that will be happy with you texting other girls to that level though.


Agree with this. If you are serious about the girl you are with, you should not be communicating with someone that wants to meet for 'cuddles'. I bet she's just a "friend" yeah?

And for the record I am in no position to judge


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

if she saw a text, where a girl asked you for cuddles

that is 99% of the way there to going to smashing her back doors in videoing it and sending her the evidence

......women


----------



## comfla (Feb 26, 2013)

MunchieBites said:


> im jealous


We'd be honoured if you'd join us. It's always a pleasure to have our emotional guardians around


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

bicurl said:


> So this morning I am in the shower and the door bursts open. The GF is standing there clenching my phone and asking who this 'girl' is txting me.
> 
> Yes I txt many people - Male and Female - Unfortunately this specific girl happened to become suggestive over the last couple of days (I didn't bite & fobbed her off) , my GF read these.
> 
> ...


I'd let your lass msg her and ask why she's messinging like that when she knows your taken, not that the answer matters as it will probably be an apology, but it show you lass your not bothered about the lass messaging u and you happy for your lass to get her told, and it will stop that lass sending the messages, so its win win for you


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

Rookie mistake not deleting your texts.


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

Women are crazy. Definite trust issues mate but as @Ave said, nowt to hide, nowt to worry about.

Reminds me, I nees to change the pin on my phone lol


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2013)

I've recently split with the love of my life for similar issues.

She's been through my phone numerous times that I know about and she hasn't found a thing!

Not a suggestive text, nothing.

Yet she still continues with her paranoia.

Yes I was a bar steward to women previous but I vowed to change my ways and did everything she asked of me and more.

Still wasn't enough, I realise that maybe nothing I do will be enough to put her mind at ease.

I feel $hite, she feels $hite and an otherwise perfect relationship is ruined.


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

every girl I've been with does this, if you jump to protect you're phone, your up to no good, if you change you're pin or add a pin, your up to no good you just have to accept it I think!

my ex used to check mine and i'd walk back in the room and see my phone lit up or I would remember exactly where I put it and see it moved a touch I would just have a little laugh under my breath knowing i've been a good boy and I'm getting sex tonight.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2013)

I've recently split with the love of my life for similar issues.

She's been through my phone numerous times that I know about and she hasn't found a thing!

Not a suggestive text, nothing.

Yet she still continues with her paranoia.

Yes I was a bar steward to women previous but I vowed to change my ways and did everything she asked of me and more.

Still wasn't enough, I realise that maybe nothing I do will be enough to put her mind at ease.

I feel $hite, she feels $hite and an otherwise perfect relationship is ruined.


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

comfla said:


> We'd be honoured if you'd join us. It's always a pleasure to have our emotional guardians around


dont be going all weird on me!!! i quite enjoy banter!

and anyway im not too good about speaking about feelings


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

MunchieBites said:


> dont be going all weird on me!!! i quite enjoy banter!
> 
> and anyway im not too good about speaking about feelings[/QU
> 
> Ahhhhhhhhh bless


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Breda said:


> I'll even bring some tissue in my hand bag for our tears


Don't forget the bucket and spade for all the sand


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

No trust = wasting time


----------



## huckfead (Feb 11, 2013)

bicurl said:


> So this morning I am in the shower and the door bursts open. The GF is standing there clenching my phone and asking who this 'girl' is txting me.
> 
> Yes I txt many people - Male and Female - Unfortunately this specific girl happened to become suggestive over the last couple of days (I didn't bite & fobbed her off) , my GF read these.
> 
> ...


Who's that fella your girls getting txts off then?, or is that a different fella who posted about it??


----------



## Keenam (Jan 24, 2010)

bicurl said:


> Funnily enough she was using that a few months back with guys at her work.
> 
> She works in a male driven environment...


So she has been messaging blokes but you're not allowed to message women? You have to trust her and that has to be returned if not then it simply harms the relationship. Why should you be the only one willing to trust? Put simply she has to treat you in the same way she would like to be treated by you and vice versa.


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Hate girls like them!

Paranoid freaks. This is the beginning of the end. Get on pof!


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

MunchieBites said:


> dont be going all weird on me!!! i quite enjoy banter!
> 
> and anyway im not too good about speaking about feelings


That's okay you can be our emotional rock as we cry into our cornflakes :lol:


----------



## comfla (Feb 26, 2013)

MunchieBites said:


> dont be going all weird on me!!! i quite enjoy banter!
> 
> and anyway im not too good about speaking about feelings


no no, I'm a changed man

Banter is for those insensitive apes you see out at the weekend watching the "footy" and having a few "shandys"

This is new comfla. I'm a 90s man, I like love songs, I cry if I need to and I wear sandals.

Here's a joke for you...

Knock knock

Who's there?

Your friend Comfla and he will always be there for you.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I've been seeing some bird for the last month, she borrowed my phone to look at her FB as she doesn't have a smart phone and she must haev looked through some stuff on my phone as she asked why one of her mates was under a stupid name on my phone directory, we met through the friend.

I have nothing to hide so wasn't bothered.


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

bicurl said:


> So this morning I am in the shower and the door bursts open. The GF is standing there clenching my phone and asking who this 'girl' is txting me.


Fire fire with fire.

Each morning for a month burst into the shower when she's in it clutching a fist full of her panties/thongs/knickers demanding to know what these "Mystery" stains and odours coming from the gusset are which are a completely different hue of your normal "Mystery" stains and are nothing like your usual manly musk. After a large arguement, tears and cuddles just tell her that if she goes through your phone and you'll go through and Indiana Jones "Treasure hunt" in her underwear drawers.

I think she'll get the message but appologise for bringing a large crowd of your drunk cheering and whooping pub mates with you when you kicked the shower room door off which let's face it, should've been a private moment.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

comfla said:


> no no, I'm a changed man
> 
> Banter is for those insensitive apes you see out at the weekend watching the "footy" and having a few "shandys"
> 
> ...


knock knock


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Smitch said:


> I've been seeing some bird for the last month, she borrowed my phone to look at her FB as she doesn't have a smart phone and she must haev looked through some stuff on my phone as she asked why one of her mates was under a stupid name on my phone directory, we met through the friend.
> 
> I have nothing to hide so wasn't bothered.


See this is it. People say if a partner goes through your phone it's lack of trust. Well surely having a lock on your phone in the first place (to keep them out) because your worried about what they will see is worse :confused1:


----------



## comfla (Feb 26, 2013)

zack amin said:


> knock knock


Who's there?


----------



## UKLifter88 (Sep 19, 2011)

Say what I always say to my bird "If you don't believe me then f*ck off" she'll believe you quick.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

comfla said:


> Who's there?


zack amin


----------



## bicurl (May 7, 2009)

Mark2021 said:


> Hate girls like them!
> 
> Paranoid freaks. This is the beginning of the end. Get on pof!


Thats where we met lol


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

comfla said:


> Who's there?


Me bro! *hugs*


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

comfla said:


> Whatever you do - do not hit her or harm her in any way.
> 
> You need to sit down with her - maybe buy her something nice - and just talk your feelings over.
> 
> ...


The sweet smell...of sarcasm...


----------



## comfla (Feb 26, 2013)

zack amin said:


> zack amin


Welcome to feelings club zack, have a seat and feel the empathy


----------



## comfla (Feb 26, 2013)

Heath said:


> Me bro! *hugs*


----------



## bicurl (May 7, 2009)

2004mark said:


> See this is it. People say if a partner goes through your phone it's lack of trust. Well surely having a lock on your phone in the first place (to keep them out) because your worried about what they will see is worse :confused1:


I agree.. Although its mainly there if i loose it. has happened in the past, so prefer to lock it down.


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

comfla said:


> Welcome to feelings club zack, have a seat and feel the empathy


im awaiting to be embraced in open arms brother comfla, it seems the internet is just to serious :crying:


----------



## comfla (Feb 26, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> The sweet smell...of sarcasm...


Don't be so cynical  Can't a man be sensitive?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

deeconfrost said:



> Revenge lad!! Go through her when she's asleep.....


Assuming its revenge?? What's to say she may just offer up her phone and say here have a look....


----------



## comfla (Feb 26, 2013)

zack amin said:


> im awaiting to be embraced in open arms brother comfla, it seems the internet is just to serious :crying:


You know what we need....


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

comfla said:


> Don't be so cynical  Can't a man be sensitive?


Yes...of course a man confla....a man


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

stop showering


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Whe the girl was texting in the first place then became suggestive why didn't u just say to the mrs...this woman's getting suggestive...don't get it. Nothing to hide, does it matter.


----------



## comfla (Feb 26, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Yes...of course a man confla....a man


Don't be such a feelings hurter! I might have to report this post


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

bicurl said:


> I agree.. Although its mainly there if i loose it. has happened in the past, so prefer to lock it down.


Totally agree mate, and to stop wanker mates frapeing you lol

But as @Smitch said, if you're in a trusting relationship there shouldn't be anything on your phone for your partner to get upset about.

I'm not criticising, I'm not judging. I just don't think you can blame her, she was obviously suspicions in the first place and had rightful reason. Maybe she expects more from the relationship than you do perhaps?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

comfla said:


> Don't be such a feelings hurter! I might have to report this post


Ohhhhh that old chestnut....u play dirty not fair fight with ur educated mind not that report/ negging nonsense.


----------



## comfla (Feb 26, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Ohhhhh that old chestnut....u play dirty not fair fight with ur educated mind not that report/ negging nonsense.


whoah. calm down. I would never neg on someone without good reason!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

comfla said:


> whoah. calm down. I would never neg on someone without good reason!


Lol...aww I'm feeling the love....


----------



## comfla (Feb 26, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Lol...aww I'm feeling the love....


----------



## bicurl (May 7, 2009)

Skye666 said:


> Whe the girl was texting in the first place then became suggestive why didn't u just say to the mrs...this woman's getting suggestive...don't get it. Nothing to hide, does it matter.


Good point.. I just didn't want to get into that with her (Probably to avoid this mornings mess) She doesn't need to know that a girl was being suggestive towards me as I can deal with that in my own way.

She works in a male environment and gets advances all the time... I brush them off.


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

bicurl said:


> Good point.. I just didn't want to get into that with her (Probably to avoid this mornings mess) She doesn't need to know that a girl was being suggestive towards me as I can deal with that in my own way.
> 
> She works in a male environment and gets advances all the time... I brush them off.


Do you love this girl?


----------



## SierraAlpha (Jul 4, 2012)

ewen said:


> and he spelt it wrong , its toe punt


Haha damned autocorrect!


----------



## SierraAlpha (Jul 4, 2012)

Breda said:


> Op i suggest you dont listen to this advice, sounds like bullyin and out right violence
> 
> Disgusting behaviour SierraAlpha you should be ashamed of yourself


Sorry bro 

OP don't listen to me....you WILL go to jail.


----------



## SierraAlpha (Jul 4, 2012)

I was joking of course, that's what most people on the internetz would say! I would take massive offense to anyone going through my personal phone/belongings.

Words need to be had matey


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

I had an ex who started trying to go through my phone... hence she is an ex. When you start feeling you need to look through someones phone the trust has gone and the relationship is as good as done.


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

bicurl said:


> So this morning I am in the shower and the door bursts open. The GF is standing there clenching my phone and asking who this 'girl' is txting me.
> 
> Yes I txt many people - Male and Female - Unfortunately this specific girl happened to become suggestive over the last couple of days (I didn't bite & fobbed her off) , my GF read these.
> 
> ...


For your girlfriend to think about going through your phone you must of give her a reason in the past to not trust you.


----------



## bicurl (May 7, 2009)

lukeee said:


> Do you love this girl?


Yes.. so its not easy to just put her in the bin.


----------



## bicurl (May 7, 2009)

1010AD said:


> For your girlfriend to think about going through your phone you must of give her a reason in the past to not trust you.


i mentioned before that last night a couple of txts flashed up with a females name on them.

Still thats not a reason not to be trusted surely.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

change your pin or get a waterproof phone


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

bicurl said:


> Good point.. I just didn't want to get into that with her (Probably to avoid this mornings mess) She doesn't need to know that a girl was being suggestive towards me as I can deal with that in my own way.
> 
> She works in a male environment and gets advances all the time... I brush them off.


I see how. Wanted to avoid the drams..but this is the point when it does innocently hit the fan..it makes u look worse when u never intended it to....she gets advances all the time at work..oh so she tells u about it ...I'm playing


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

You really want advice on how to deal with this, or not?

Talk with her in a loving way & ask why.


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

bicurl said:


> Yes.. so its not easy to just put her in the bin.


I don't think you should if you love her. If you have done nothing wrong then she will have to get over it.

Id let it be known you ain't happy her going through your phone but at least you know shes keen!!


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

Heath said:


> That's okay you can be our emotional rock as we cry into our cornflakes :lol:


hahah can i be big spoon too?


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

comfla said:


> no no, I'm a changed man
> 
> Banter is for those insensitive apes you see out at the weekend watching the "footy" and having a few "shandys"
> 
> ...


I feel warmer inside now.

deep deep inside.


----------



## comfla (Feb 26, 2013)

MunchieBites said:


> I feel warmer inside now.
> 
> deep deep inside.


that's the feeling of 1 million tiny feels making their way into your heart.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> change your pin or get a waterproof phone


I believe it's the Sony Xperia Z that you can take in the shower. Plus, you can use Android's Face Unlock.



simonthepieman said:


> I have a morning ritual that I need to share. I call it "the terminator". First I crouch down in the shower in the classic "naked terminator traveling through time" pose. With my eyes closed I crouch there for a minute, visualizing either Arnold or the guy from the second movie (not the chick in the third one because that one sucked) and I start to hum the terminator theme. Then I slowly rise to a standing position and open my eyes. It helps me to proceed through my day as an emotionless, cyborg badass. The only problem is if the shower curtain sticks to my terminator leg. It ruins the fantasy.


I am going to have to try this. Though my favourite Terminator 2 scene is when Sarah Connor is doing sweaty pull ups. Many a fap was had.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

rectus said:


> I believe it's the Sony Xperia Z that you can take in the shower. Plus, *you can use Android's Face Unlock*.


Caution advised. Pictures work apparently lol


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

comfla said:


> that's the feeling of 1 million tiny feels making their way into your heart.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

2004mark said:


> Caution advised. Pictures work apparently lol


Hmmm does it have to be a face? What if you used your penis? As long as you haven't been sending out photos of your penis (not 99% of members here) then you should be ok.


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

rectus said:


> Hmmm does it have to be a face? What if you used your penis? As long as you haven't been sending out photos of your penis (not 99% of members here) then you should be ok.


would be awkward making a work call


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

MunchieBites said:


> would be awkward making a work call


True, especially if you worked as a school bus driver.


----------



## bicurl (May 7, 2009)

i usually do take my phone in the shower so I can listen to music.. I guess now she will think I am hiding it


----------



## grant hunter (Apr 21, 2009)

Why have you got a pin lock on your phone if you have nothing too hide?

Really if you have nothing to hide leave the phone go in the shower = NO PROBLEMO!

Really guys txtn girls isn't normal practise, but when needs be then your partner should know who they are aka WORK REALATED.

Can't see her having a problem if this is the case.

You have been caught txtn some wee dirty slut an you are wondering why your misses is going ape ****????


----------



## Southern Karate Guy (Feb 27, 2014)

bicurl said:


> I think she got 'suspicious' as last night a females name popped up on the phone - She probably seen that then waited for her moment until I was preoccupied.
> 
> Still i hate the snooping aspect of this.
> 
> The txter was suggestive as she wanted to meet for cuddles.. I just ignored that suggestion - so I am innocent in every way.


so if your girl was getting the same texts from a guy you would be ok with that ....


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

grant hunter said:


> Why have you got a pin lock on your phone if you have nothing too hide?
> 
> Really if you have nothing to hide leave the phone go in the shower = NO PROBLEMO!
> 
> ...


i have a pin lock so the rugby lads dont send my director texts such as 'i want to do you in the ****' again. nothign to do with shady behaviour


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

grant hunter said:


> Why have you got a pin lock on your phone if you have nothing too hide?
> 
> Really if you have nothing to hide leave the phone go in the shower = NO PROBLEMO!
> 
> ...


NAIL on the HEAD!! Good man


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

School boy error that mate,never leave your phone unattended when your gf is around


----------



## grant hunter (Apr 21, 2009)

MunchieBites said:


> i have a pin lock so the rugby lads dont send my director texts such as 'i want to do you in the ****' again. nothign to do with shady behaviour


Get yourself a works phone.

Different ball game when in a relationship.

As my good mum says "those with nothing too hide, hide nothing"


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

grant hunter said:


> Get yourself a works phone.
> 
> Different ball game when in a relationship.
> 
> As my good mum says "those with nothing too hide, hide nothing"


different ball game? both my and my fiance have pin locks. my number is my work number and i know his pin lock andhe knows mine.

you're insane if you think a pin lock= wild crazy sex with half of Amersham


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Lasses like to know everything, if there's nothing to hide then there no problem them having a nose through your phone, doesn't mean its a trust issue. But now she's seen this she will be thinking wtf.

If you love the lass then surely she comes 1st, if she doesn't like u messeging other lasses then why risk loosing her, if you have woman friends she doesn't no about then there not that close of a friend to you are they? And what's the harm seeing them out and about in the street then having 1 giving u suggestive messeges that could wreck everything for you.

I'd tell that suggestive lass to fuk off with the stupid messages or don't bother messaging at all, same for any other lass that wants to do the same, the lass you love comes 1st. And she doesn't need binned just cos she had a nose through your phone its not as if she's obsessive about raiding your phone is it?

She may have just wanted a nose or may have suspected something, either way she's found what's she's looking for hasn't she, not on your part but some divy lass trying to move in on her man, its the lass texting you causing you the problem.


----------



## grant hunter (Apr 21, 2009)

MunchieBites said:


> different ball game? both my and my fiance have pin locks. my number is my work number and i know his pin lock andhe knows mine.
> 
> you're insane if you think a pin lock= wild crazy sex with half of Amersham


So you both know each others pin

So really if you both know each others pin it's just like not having a pin so you are completely agreeing with with am saying in a round about way but disagreeing by saying people who have locks on there phone have nothing to hide............except yours is a work phone.

So I will break this down. Do you have a personal phone with a personal number?


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

grant hunter said:


> So you both know each others pin
> 
> So really if you both know each others pin it's just like not having a pin so you are completely agreeing with with am saying in a round about way but disagreeing by saying people who have locks on there phone have nothing to hide............except yours is a work phone.
> 
> So I will break this down. Do you have a personal phone with a personal number?


dude.

my phone number i.e. my personal number is my work number (charities dont like to send loads on phones for employees strangley)

and my point was you said by havig a pin lock is showing you are dodgy. my point was no it isnt and even if i hadn't told him my pin (he only knows it because he sends texts for me when i drive) it wouldnt mean i was up to something

people are allowed to have a bit of space in a relationship and not be hiding anything/cheating/secretly bull riding

God i wish i was a secret bull rider


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

I don't have a pin on my phone and I actively invite my mrs if she ever wanted to, to go through my phone. Nothing to hide.


----------



## Slater8486 (Jul 14, 2010)

My misses did this with me the other week and it was totally innocent yet I still got the 3rd degree! If she gets a text and her phone is by me I don't even look at the screen as it's her phone and nothing to with me.


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Has the op even repyled to ths thread?


----------



## grant hunter (Apr 21, 2009)

MunchieBites said:


> dude.
> 
> my phone number i.e. my personal number is my work number (charities dont like to send loads on phones for employees strangley)
> 
> ...


So you send private text messages via a works phone I.e a charity work phone. Wired. Still your missing the point if you know each others pin then it's like not having a pin.

I would say more than 80% of people with a lock on there phone(mainly men) are upto no good. A think all would agree.

Aw yeah defo everyone needs space but in my eyes having a lock on your phone is abit secretive more than keeping your own space. Txtn your mate for a night out is cool if you don't have a lock on your phone. But if you are txtn the wee burd you meet then a lock is essential.

You and your boyfreind might be happy with your locked phones but us mere mortals just live without secretive codes an stuff.

Ps good luck with your life an that am no going reply cause this forum is filling up with more an more rockets everyday


----------



## bicurl (May 7, 2009)

bigchickenlover said:


> Has the op even repyled to ths thread?


Yeah been replying throughout where possible :thumbup1:


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

take a sh!te in her panty drawer while she is in the shower..... that will curb her curiousity for sure.


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

grant hunter said:


> *So you send private text messages via a works phone I.e a charity work phone*. Wired. Still your missing the point if you know each others pin then it's like not having a pin.
> 
> I would say more than 80% of people with a lock on there phone(mainly men) are upto no good. A think all would agree.
> 
> ...


i am now very confused...


----------



## bicurl (May 7, 2009)

grant hunter said:


> Why have you got a pin lock on your phone if you have nothing too hide?
> 
> Really if you have nothing to hide leave the phone go in the shower = NO PROBLEMO!
> 
> ...


Pin is on the phone for a couple of reasons.

1, in case i loose it.. It will prevent whoever has it causing havoc with my phone bill/photo's etc..

2, Stops my mates when down the pub doing things they shouldn't.

Thing is i have nothing to hide... Wasn't my fault really that this wee 'dirty' all of a sudden became suggestive - I was dealing with it in my own way.

The issue i guess is that she raided my phone and accused me of doing the dirty.


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

bicurl said:


> Pin is on the phone for a couple of reasons.
> 
> 1, in case i loose it.. It will prevent whoever has it causing havoc with my phone bill/photo's etc..
> 
> ...


i can relate!


----------



## deeconfrost (Dec 15, 2010)

Skye666 said:


> Assuming its revenge?? What's to say she may just offer up her phone and say here have a look....


then he will look stupid i guess..not expecting that lol


----------



## artful_dodger87 (Mar 4, 2011)

To the people saying they don't have a pin on their phones. What happens when you lose it. These days with smart phones you do everything with it banking, wage slips, checking bills, important emails, Facebook passwords, dirty pics. Basically if your phone fell into wrong hands your bank account could be empty, somebody could set up credit cards to diff addresses since they know your personal details, you coukd be fraped, your naughty pics could be in the male animal and the rest doesn't need thinking about. So lock your phones tell your partner the pin if you feel it makes you look like your hiding something.


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

To be fair, if some [email protected] was texting my Mrs in a provocative way/suggesting to meet up etc and she kept quiet about it then I would be mighty fcuked off!

Just like I presume she would be if I did the same...

As for the ethics of going through a partners phone on the sly, I can see how that may p!ss you off, but for me personally I couldn't give two fcuks tbh, she ain't gonna find anything.


----------



## Mez (Jul 31, 2012)

bicurl said:


> i mentioned before that last night a couple of txts flashed up with a females name on them.
> 
> Still thats not a reason not to be trusted surely.


Is it just me that uses men's names in my contacts ?


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

I think @comfla has it spot on in this thread, be abit more on your emotional side and sit down and discuss the situation with her, im sure she will understand that you've done nothing wrong then you can take her out for a meal to show her how much you love her, perhaps put a candle on the table and order some champagne.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Mr_Morocco said:


> I think @comfla has it spot on in this thread, be abit more on your emotional side and sit down and discuss the situation with her, im sure she will understand that you've done nothing wrong then you can take her out for a meal to show her how much you love her, perhaps put a candle on the table and order some champagne.


Not cheap champagne though it has to be the good stuff


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

It is especially funny when one of your mates has a paranoid missus and no PIN on their phone.

Think I saw it somewhere on here and decided to use it, mate left his phone out whilst over mine and unlocked so I text his extremely paranoid other half 'Dont worry she will never find out xxx'

I kid you not she turned up less than 15mins later throwing wild hayemakers at my very confused friend :laugh:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

mrssalvatore said:


> Not cheap champagne though it has to be the good stuff


No lovin man would buy cheap champagne especially when he's had his phone raided and has making up to do.

Op may I suggest a bouquet of flowers for the lovely lady and some diamonds also


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Breda said:


> No lovin man would buy cheap champagne especially when he's had his phone raided and has making up to do.
> 
> Op may I suggest a bouquet of flowers for the lovely lady and some diamonds also


And chocolates and maybe a weekend away


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Don't forget the grovelling apology for MAKING her doubt you OP.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

mrssalvatore said:


> And chocolates and maybe a weekend away


Of course, that the least she deserves for bein devious and invading the mans privacy while he holds a fresh

Maybe a marriage proposal too


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Breda said:


> Of course, that the least she deserves for bein devious and invading the mans privacy while he holds a fresh
> 
> Maybe a marriage proposal too


Oh no!! Not the M word !! Op RUIUUUUUN


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

bringing back old school romance, dark style


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Haven't read all the pages, are the couple in question still an item?


----------



## just-that-ek (Nov 10, 2011)

Bashy said:


> It is especially funny when one of your mates has a paranoid missus and no PIN on their phone.
> 
> Think I saw it somewhere on here and decided to use it, mate left his phone out whilst over mine and unlocked so I text his extremely paranoid other half 'Dont worry she will never find out xxx'
> 
> I kid you not she turned up less than 15mins later throwing wild hayemakers at my very confused friend :laugh:


Lmfao! Lad points! :laugh:


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Nah f ucking right she reads your phone when you're in the shower. Back in the day when SIM cards were normal size and could easily take them in and out of phones I would wake up earlier than my ex, take his phone which was switched off into the bathroom an put my sim in there cos all his media and messages were saved to his phone and I would read everything. If satisfied I would slip his phone back under his pillow, if there was something on there then I would of kicked off. Luckily there was nothing other than the odd porn vid exchanges with mates. One time we were driving on the motorway and he had a text and wouldn't tell me who from so I grabbed his phone out of his hand and threw it out of the window doing 85mph. Caught him w anking on cam once, he didn't hear me coming out of the shower in stealth mode to catch him doing stuff, that was it then, webcam pulled out of the PC dangled out the window then took a swing and smashed against the side of the house. Nah like you ain't doing f uck all behind my back, sneaking and flirting with girls or whatever. The worst thing for me about that is not the act itself it's the girl knowing that he's doing that despite having a mrs, f uck that ain't making me look like a pr**k.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

tamara said:


> Nah f ucking right she reads your phone when you're in the shower. Back in the day when SIM cards were normal size and could easily take them in and out of phones I would wake up earlier than my ex, take his phone which was switched off into the bathroom an put my sim in there cos all his media and messages were saved to his phone and I would read everything. If satisfied I would slip his phone back under his pillow, if there was something on there then I would of kicked off. Luckily there was nothing other than the odd porn vid exchanges with mates. One time we were driving on the motorway and he had a text and wouldn't tell me who from so I grabbed his phone out of his hand and threw it out of the window doing 85mph. Caught him w anking on cam once, he didn't hear me coming out of the shower in stealth mode to catch him doing stuff, that was it then, webcam pulled out of the PC dangled out the window then took a swing and smashed against the side of the house. Nah like you ain't doing f uck all behind my back, sneaking and flirting with girls or whatever. The worst thing for me about that is not the act itself it's the girl knowing that he's doing that despite having a mrs, f uck that ain't making me look like a pr**k.


You scare me woman, bet he slept with one eye open :no:


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Sounds like a keeper to me that one.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

tamara said:


> Nah f ucking right she reads your phone when you're in the shower. Back in the day when SIM cards were normal size and could easily take them in and out of phones I would wake up earlier than my ex, take his phone which was switched off into the bathroom an put my sim in there cos all his media and messages were saved to his phone and I would read everything. If satisfied I would slip his phone back under his pillow, if there was something on there then I would of kicked off. Luckily there was nothing other than the odd porn vid exchanges with mates. One time we were driving on the motorway and he had a text and wouldn't tell me who from so I grabbed his phone out of his hand and threw it out of the window doing 85mph. Caught him w anking on cam once, he didn't hear me coming out of the shower in stealth mode to catch him doing stuff, that was it then, webcam pulled out of the PC dangled out the window then took a swing and smashed against the side of the house. Nah like you ain't doing f uck all behind my back, sneaking and flirting with girls or whatever. The worst thing for me about that is not the act itself it's the girl knowing that he's doing that despite having a mrs, f uck that ain't making me look like a pr**k.


What an amazing woman you sound.

The thing u women need to realise is we aint stupid and eventually we stop carin about protecting your feelins... especially if we're innocent so if you insist on snoopin we will give you something to find amd give no fuks when you have a nervous break down


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

tamara said:


> Nah f ucking right she reads your phone when you're in the shower. Back in the day when SIM cards were normal size and could easily take them in and out of phones I would wake up earlier than my ex, take his phone which was switched off into the bathroom an put my sim in there cos all his media and messages were saved to his phone and I would read everything. If satisfied I would slip his phone back under his pillow, if there was something on there then I would of kicked off. Luckily there was nothing other than the odd porn vid exchanges with mates. One time we were driving on the motorway and he had a text and wouldn't tell me who from so I grabbed his phone out of his hand and threw it out of the window doing 85mph. Caught him w anking on cam once, he didn't hear me coming out of the shower in stealth mode to catch him doing stuff, that was it then, webcam pulled out of the PC dangled out the window then took a swing and smashed against the side of the house. Nah like you ain't doing f uck all behind my back, sneaking and flirting with girls or whatever. The worst thing for me about that is not the act itself it's the girl knowing that he's doing that despite having a mrs, f uck that ain't making me look like a pr**k.


It's such reasonable and rational behaviour like this makes relationships work and keeps everyone happyz

Good for you girl 

I hope he apologised for the motorway incident though! I mean, what was he thinking...85mph!

That's only 3mph from being back in 1955 at the Enchantment Under the Sea dance!


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

grant hunter said:


> As my good mum says "those with nothing too hide, hide nothing"


So you must also not mind the government having access to your browsing history, downloads, emails etc? If I want to protect my privacy it's not because I am dodgy (in my case it is) but it's because it's my right to have privacy.

I keep my phone private and refuse to let women look at it. Why? Because I want to keep a little something for myself, I don't want to give it all up. Plus, think about the filter the woman has when looking through your phone, she is expecting to find suspicious text messages so she will read an innocent text message with her skewed perspective and find you guilty when you're not. Maybe you've texted your mate Helen:



> Hey Helen, you really have an incredible pair and it was fun last night. We should do it again, but next time bring over Janine! Yum yum


So, a woman sees that and thinks "omg he's cheating the bstard!" when in actual fact he's just innocently talking about his mate Helen's two children, and Janine is known for her cake making skills. By that time it's too late as the crazy girlfriend Tamarinda has lopped off his knob and is laughing about it on Trisha with all the other female audience members.


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Dr Manhattan said:


> It's such reasonable and rational behaviour like this makes relationships work and keeps everyone happyz
> 
> Good for you girl
> 
> ...


You know it didn't end well, poor fella put up with me for 9 years before finally dumping my ass. My comment was a perfect example of how not to be in a relationship. My ex was crafty though and would wind me up, wind me up so much so that I would get crazy mad, not just grrr mad I'm talking mushroom cloud laying motherf ucka kinda mad! That way he knew he would get some bum sex.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

How may of you "kick her in the ku*t " merchants have actually done this or do you just spout that kind of sh*t on here to look tough ( which believe me you don't ) ?

OP, do what you feel is right, personally l wouldn't be happy about that because l would never do it to anyone, but that's just me.


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

rectus said:


> So you must also not mind the government having access to your browsing history, downloads, emails etc? If I want to protect my privacy it's not because I am dodgy (in my case it is) but it's because it's my right to have privacy.
> 
> I keep my phone private and refuse to let women look at it. Why? Because I want to keep a little something for myself, I don't want to give it all up. Plus, think about the filter the woman has when looking through your phone, she is expecting to find suspicious text messages so she will read an innocent text message with her skewed perspective and find you guilty when you're not. Maybe you've texted your mate Helen:
> 
> So, a woman sees that and thinks "omg he's cheating the bstard!" when in actual fact he's just innocently talking about his mate Helen's two children, and Janine is known for her cake making skills. By that time it's too late as the crazy girlfriend Tamarinda has lopped off his knob and is laughing about it on Trisha with all the other female audience members.


Helen sounds lovely.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Breda said:


> What an amazing woman you sound.
> 
> The thing u women need to realise is we aint stupid and eventually we stop carin about protecting your feelins... especially if we're innocent so if you insist on snoopin we will give you something to find amd give no fuks when you have a nervous break down


Less of the 'you women' thanks Mr Breda. Tamara has said before that she had major trust issues which inevitably led to the end of her relationship.

I don't think any other women have said that it's ok to look at your partner's phone, quite the opposite in fact.


----------



## grant hunter (Apr 21, 2009)

rectus said:


> So you must also not mind the government having access to your browsing history, downloads, emails etc? If I want to protect my privacy it's not because I am dodgy (in my case it is) but it's because it's my right to have privacy.
> 
> I keep my phone private and refuse to let women look at it. Why? Because I want to keep a little something for myself, I don't want to give it all up. Plus, think about the filter the woman has when looking through your phone, she is expecting to find suspicious text messages so she will read an innocent text message with her skewed perspective and find you guilty when you're not. Maybe you've texted your
> 
> ...


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

tamara said:


> You know it didn't end well, poor fella put up with me for 9 years before finally dumping my ass. My comment was a perfect example of how not to be in a relationship. My ex was crafty though and would wind me up, wind me up so much so that I would get crazy mad, not just grrr mad I'm talking mushroom cloud laying motherf ucka kinda mad! That way he knew he would get some bum sex.


Sounds like a mismatch from what you've said. But guess it's a learning curve for life and future relationships.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

tamara said:


> Nah f ucking right she reads your phone when you're in the shower. Back in the day when SIM cards were normal size and could easily take them in and out of phones I would wake up earlier than my ex, take his phone which was switched off into the bathroom an put my sim in there cos all his media and messages were saved to his phone and I would read everything. If satisfied I would slip his phone back under his pillow, if there was something on there then I would of kicked off. Luckily there was nothing other than the odd porn vid exchanges with mates. One time we were driving on the motorway and he had a text and wouldn't tell me who from so I grabbed his phone out of his hand and threw it out of the window doing 85mph. Caught him w anking on cam once, he didn't hear me coming out of the shower in stealth mode to catch him doing stuff, that was it then, webcam pulled out of the PC dangled out the window then took a swing and smashed against the side of the house. Nah like you ain't doing f uck all behind my back, sneaking and flirting with girls or whatever. The worst thing for me about that is not the act itself it's the girl knowing that he's doing that despite having a mrs, f uck that ain't making me look like a pr**k.


Is this the fella who wont have you back ?


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Dr Manhattan said:


> Sounds like a mismatch from what you've said. But guess it's a learning curve for life and future relationships.


Oh it was. What use are mistakes if not to learn from them. I know exactly why I was the way I was.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

tamara said:


> You know it didn't end well, poor fella put up with me for 9 years before finally dumping my ass. My comment was a perfect example of how not to be in a relationship. My ex was crafty though and would wind me up, wind me up so much so that I would get crazy mad, not just grrr mad I'm talking mushroom cloud laying motherf ucka kinda mad! That way he knew he would get some bum sex.


You sound like you've somewhat seen the error in your ways, do you think you would deal with the situation differently if you ever settle down again?


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

grant hunter said:


> You refuse to let women?? Iam taking this to be you are not in a relationship? Because "giving it all up" is hardly the be all an end all of putting a code on your phone.
> 
> The saying says it all really. If there is nothing suspicious then how can any messages be taking in a suspicious manner?? I work as a hairdresser and receive text from women wanting there hair done, so really women texting is not a problem as there's nothing suspicious in it! Is you feel the need to not let "women" see your text then that may suggest there is something they shouldn't see, from you or the other texter. And who's Helen?


It's the principle of the matter. If there's trust in a relationship then why does she need to look at my phone? I have never wanted to look at a girls phone because I wouldn't be in a relationship where I don't trust the other person. I do have jealousy issues, but that doesn't give me the right to invade her privacy, and it works both ways. Just because I want my phone private does not mean I am up to anything suspicious.

AND HELEN IS JUST A FRIEND OK?!


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> You sound like you've somewhat seen the error in your ways, do you think you would deal with the situation differently if you ever settle down again?


Yeah totally. I was younger back then and selfish and didn't have any responsibilities. I'm a mum now, being a parent totally changes your entire perspective on life doesn't it.


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Milky said:


> Is this the fella who wont have you back ?


Yeah, he must be mad not to want me back haha!


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

tamara said:


> Yeah totally. I was younger back then and selfish and didn't have any responsibilities. I'm a mum now, being a parent totally changes your entire perspective on life doesn't it.


It does change your outlook and i can imagine even much so when you have a daughter, is he your your baby father?

For the record ive had my mrs check my phone once, she found nothing but me and my boys making jokes about her mum..taught her a lesson lol


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Less of the 'you women' thanks Mr Breda. Tamara has said before that she had major trust issues which inevitably led to the end of her relationship.
> 
> I don't think any other women have said that it's ok to look at your partner's phone, quite the opposite in fact.


Why? My comment was aimed at the women

I wasnt sayin any other woman has said its ok just givin my opinion on the whole snoopin thing and why it will end in tears should you women (dont know how else to word it) insist on doin it


----------



## grant hunter (Apr 21, 2009)

rectus said:


> It's the principle of the matter. If there's trust in a relationship then why does she need to look at my phone? I have never wanted to look at a girls phone because I wouldn't be in a relationship where I don't trust the other person. I do have jealousy issues, but that doesn't give me the right to invade her privacy, and it works both ways. Just because I want my phone private does not mean I am up to anything suspicious.
> 
> AND HELEN IS JUST A FRIEND OK?!


If there is trust why do you need a lock on your phone?? Nothing to hide why put that barrier up?!?

May just be diffrent points of view but you are saying you have trust issues. Is this due to being cheated on in the past? Maybe An ex locking her phone and you feel the need to do the same and make future partners feel insecure?

A feel its crazy to lock your phone in a relationship but that might just be me


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> It does change your outlook and i can imagine even much so when you have a daughter, is he your your baby father?


Yeah he is and recently I've turned a massive corner, for the first time in 13 years I don't love him anymore. It's good for me cos now I feel like a weight has been lifted.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Milky said:


> Is this the fella who wont have you back ?


Are you wondering why?


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Breda said:


> Why? My comment was aimed at the women
> 
> I wasnt sayin any other woman has said its ok just givin my opinion on the whole snoopin thing and why it will end in tears should you women (dont know how else to word it) insist on doin it


It seems that whenever you preface a group of people with the word "you" then it's deemed offensive. Try it on your work colleagues, I did. I got into an argument with a Spanish woman and I said "what is it with YOU people?" and she used the race card when I was actually referring to the "night team".


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Breda said:


> Why? My comment was aimed at the women
> 
> I wasnt sayin any other woman has said its ok just givin my opinion on the whole snoopin thing and why it will end in tears should you women (dont know how else to word it) insist on doin it


By saying you women, you're implying that all women go snooping, which isn't the case at all. That's all I meant.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

tamara said:


> Yeah totally. I was younger back then and selfish and didn't have any responsibilities. I'm a mum now, being a parent totally changes your entire perspective on life doesn't it.


Thats a breath of fresh air

My comment in regards to your long post was a bit harsh in hindsight but I was havin flashbacks to a pazt relationship


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

My goodness, sooooooo much drama! How on earth do some people manage to cope with life if this much drama erupts over a text message?!?! :blink:

To the OP, she was totally out of order. It's your phone, not her's and she should respect your privacy.

Phone lock is sensible in case it gets nicked.

Girl texting you asking for "cuddles" is 1. asking for sex and 2. not a nice person, if she knows you're in a relationship. Tell her you're not interested as you have a GF.

Oh and for the love of jaffa cakes delete messages like that. 

Now just go and talk to your girlfriend like an adult. If she throws hysterics tell her that you didn't bug out when she got messages like that, so why on earth she's flipping out you have no idea and if anyone has the right to be upset it is you, as she went through your phone!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> By saying you women, you're implying that all women go snooping, which isn't the case at all. That's all I meant.


Ok jojo lets not nit pick here


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

grant hunter said:


> If there is trust why do you need a lock on your phone?? Nothing to hide why put that barrier up?!?
> 
> May just be diffrent points of view but you are saying you have trust issues. Is this due to being cheated on in the past? Maybe An ex locking her phone and you feel the need to do the same and make future partners feel insecure?
> 
> A feel its crazy to lock your phone in a relationship but that might just be me


Having a lock on your phone isn't just about hiding things from a partner! My phone is locked in case I lose it. My whole life is on it and I don't want any Tom, Dick or Harry going through my texts, emails and photos.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Breda said:


> Ok jojo lets not nit pick here


Are you suggesting I have nits???


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Breda said:


> Are you wondering why?


No, after writing a paragraph about all the unreasonable behaviour on my part and then my sarcastic comment about him being mad to not want me back, I think I'm clear as to why we are no longer and item. Oh you men, some things are just, lost in translation I guess!


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

grant hunter said:


> If there is trust why do you need a lock on your phone?? Nothing to hide why put that barrier up?!?
> 
> May just be diffrent points of view but you are saying you have trust issues. Is this due to being cheated on in the past? Maybe An ex locking her phone and you feel the need to do the same and make future partners feel insecure?
> 
> A feel its crazy to lock your phone in a relationship but that might just be me


I'm not especially locking it to keep her out, it's locked anyway for security reasons. The lock isn't the issue here anyway, I've had phones without locks and still set up a boundary at the beginning of the relationship. I haven't been cheated on, but I spent a lot of my youth watching Jerry Springer and it made me paranoid that the woman you love could be cheating on you, or be a man. I'm not playing any emotional/psychological games, I just want something to be mine! That is it. You go ahead, open everything up, share it all and have nothing for yourself. I'm like Beyonce, I'm an independent woman, but a man.

We definitely have different points of view, and mine is the best.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Breda said:


> Are you wondering why?


yeah its a fu*king mystery mate isn't it :lol:


----------



## James s (Sep 18, 2010)

At least she didn't find all the pictures from guys ...


----------



## grant hunter (Apr 21, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Having a lock on your phone isn't just about hiding things from a partner! My phone is locked in case I lose it. My whole life is on it and I don't want any Tom, Dick or Harry going through my texts, emails and photos.


I never said it was. But it is the topic. Really but if you lose your phone it can be locked anyway. But saying that if sum one really wanted to see your pics they could get it unlocked sumhow I am sure


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Are you suggesting I have nits???


Its possible as they like clean hair and i'm sure yours is thoroughly washed on the regs and in immaculate condition


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

tamara said:


> No, after writing a paragraph about all the unreasonable behaviour on my part and then my sarcastic comment about him being mad to not want me back, I think I'm clear as to why we are no longer and item. Oh you men, some things are just, lost in translation I guess!


I was up to speed Tam nuthin was lost just banter between bros

Some things are just lost on you women


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Breda said:


> Some things are just lost on you women


You people never learn your lesson.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

My phone is locked incase its ever lost/nicked, but my mrs knows the code. Have no reason for her not to know it lol (not that she checks it anyway).


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I don't honestly think my wife has ever gone thro my phone, and vice versa.

Snoops never find good news....


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Milky said:


> I don't honestly think my wife has ever gone thro my phone, and vice versa.
> 
> Snoops never find good news....


I'll admit in the early days i looked through my mrs phone quite a bit, never found anything luckily lol and i think that sorted me out to be honest as i never look now and havnt for years.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

jon-kent said:


> I'll admit in the early days i looked through my mrs phone quite a bit, never found anything luckily lol and i think that sorted me out to be honest as i never look now and havnt for years.


My Mrs has more than enough excuse to go thro mine mate but she still doesn't.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Milky said:


> I don't honestly think my wife has ever gone thro my phone, and vice versa.
> 
> Snoops never find good news....


Same here mate I wouldn't go thru hers so she doesn't go thru mine

Its actually to the point I dont look at her phone when shes on it and if its in my eye sight I ask her to move it

Not in a cnutish way but just showin her I trust her and have no interest in who shes talkin to or what shes talkin about


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

hope my mrs never goes through my phone as @pea head sends me some weird stuff :lol:


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

I wouldn't usually look through someone's phone but I did do this with my ex, when he started being secretive with the phone (taking it to the loo at 3am etc).

He was cheating, but I'd already guessed that. I didn't feel the need to confront him, I just used to laugh to myself because he thought he was being smart and getting away with it.

Unfortunately for him, he'd forgotten that his phone was in my name, so his itemised bills came through to me ... and I recognised my married neighbour's number:lol:


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

She's doing it for a reason. Now, presuming that she's not a complete [email protected], she suspects something.

Because of this she feels she's justified in doing so. Her thinking & reasons may well be wrong, but she doesn't think so.

The other possibilty is guilt, because she is cheating & looking for some proof to offset this.

If you want to be with her, having a showdown & a row will not make anything better. Talk with her, find out why & then decide what you're gonna do.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

latblaster said:


> She's doing it for a reason. Now, presuming that she's not a complete [email protected], she suspects something.
> 
> Because of this she feels she's justified in doing so. Her thinking & reasons may well be wrong, but she doesn't think so.
> 
> ...


Its not that deep mate. She saw a girls name pop up on his phone so decided to be nosy

If he's guna stay with her he needs to put his foot down and tell her about herself... forget all this lets have a chat nonsense.

She should have been the one askin to have a chat mate


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

Dave said:


> Nothing to hide, nothing to be bothered about?


Yeah, i mean... if you have nothing to hide why wouldn't you want your govt. to keep tabs on everything you do. Nothing to hide right? Might as well get cameras installed into your house for them to view... maybe get biometrics for you so they know where you are and what you do 24/7.

My point is - just because you have nothing to hide doesn't mean people have the right to snoop into your life.

I would be píssed off because it shows her lack of tact and trust in him.


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

wierdos!

these freaks who check phones feks sake


----------



## ableton (May 24, 2013)

delete your messages, put a code on your phone.....Amatuer!!


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

ableton said:


> delete your messages, put a code on your phone.....Amatuer!!


chop off cheeky fingers #professionals


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

bicurl said:


> i mentioned before that last night a couple of txts flashed up with a females name on them.
> 
> Still thats not a reason not to be trusted surely.


No she went through your phone and seen the names so I'm saying you must of give her a reason in the past not to trust you or she wouldn't of gone through your phone in the first place to see the females names


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

This thread takes me bak to 1 of my earlier relationships, was in shower 1 day ex took my fone with out me noin, when gettin ready noticed it wasn't on charge so shouts of her then just hears her roaring up the stairs blaggin my head about a lass txtin me, she storms in the room kicks off n with out even a second thought she's tried to stick a pair of scissors in me side, long story short "Leanne new mob pop up with love u to xxx" with her unable to get past me screen code she didn't have a clue who she was,

Leanne is my older sister


----------



## dazbcos1969 (Jun 10, 2011)

Bad Crack 

She must be mates with my Wife cos she knows my pass code and also checks my phone 2  think it's sad really Chicks ha 

Cheers Daz B


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2013)

puurboi said:


> Yeah, i mean... if you have nothing to hide why wouldn't you want your govt. to keep tabs on everything you do. Nothing to hide right? Might as well get cameras installed into your house for them to view... maybe get biometrics for you so they know where you are and what you do 24/7.
> 
> My point is - just because you have nothing to hide doesn't mean people have the right to snoop into your life.
> 
> I would be píssed off because it shows her lack of tact and trust in him.


Bit extreme eh? :lol:

If my missus went through my phone it wouldnt bother me. If she did it constantly there is obviously an issue needs sorting.


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

My phone and my wallet is a no no for my missus. I have nothing to hide but I do believe in boundaries and my phone and wallet are mine.

Often when I'm texting she'll ask me who I'm texting and I'll just tap my nose and tell her to "keep that to yourself" and stop being nosey when more often then not its just someone from the football team. I've never asked her, never will. If I need anything that might be in her purse I'll bring it down to her to open and get whatever it is out and give to me.

Likewise when I open I.E and her facebook is in full view, I don't even read a single post before clicking the nice big red X in the top right.


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

andymc88 said:


> This thread takes me bak to 1 of my earlier relationships, was in shower 1 day ex took my fone with out me noin, when gettin ready noticed it wasn't on charge so shouts of her then just hears her roaring up the stairs blaggin my head about a lass txtin me, she storms in the room kicks off n with out even a second thought she's tried to stick a pair of scissors in me side, long story short "Leanne new mob pop up with love u to xxx" with her unable to get past me screen code she didn't have a clue who she was,
> 
> Leanne is my older sister


How did you react?


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Sc4mp0 said:


> My phone and my wallet is a no no for my missus. I have nothing to hide but I do believe in boundaries and my phone and wallet are mine.
> 
> Often when I'm texting she'll ask me who I'm texting and I'll just tap my nose and tell her to "keep that to yourself" and stop being nosey when more often then not its just someone from the football team. I've never asked her, never will. If I need anything that might be in her purse I'll bring it down to her to open and get whatever it is out and give to me.
> 
> Likewise when I open I.E and her facebook is in full view, I don't even read a single post before clicking the nice big red X in the top right.


sounds like my mummy and daddy too!

but he's allowed to open any bills with her name she's gud like that lol


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Loveleelady said:


> sounds like my mummy and daddy too!
> 
> but he's allowed to open any bills with her name she's gud like that lol


Lol. Same goes for letters. She can't open mine, I don't open hers.

If a letter that has both our names on,whoevers name is first opens it.


----------



## bicurl (May 7, 2009)

PharmaDub said:


> Why didn't you show her your sent items to the girl to show what you replied wasn't suggestive


its an i phone so all sent and received are in the one place so she read my messages which were deflective and one liners.


----------



## bicurl (May 7, 2009)

Breda said:


> Its not that deep mate. She saw a girls name pop up on his phone so decided to be nosy
> 
> If he's guna stay with her he needs to put his foot down and tell her about herself... forget all this lets have a chat nonsense.
> 
> She should have been the one askin to have a chat mate


I am very confident she is not cheating... So she is either paranoid or the jealous type.

Last night i obviously confronted her about this - As usual she believes that she is the victim here. Thinks I am taking the P1ss out of here etc.

There are two sides to this:

1, She thinks I am upto no good

2, i am annoyed she stooped low enough to go through my phone > What else is she capable off.

I told her that i wouldn't ever go through her phone and if I had an issue/concern i would confront her properly or bide my time and provide her with evidence of her no good.

She now thinks that she wont be able to trust me now.

Its messy !


----------



## Fuarknez (Jul 5, 2013)

Just tell her to wisen up, no reason for trust issues?


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

Heath said:


> How did you react?


Not going to lie the thought off knocking her on a @rse went through me head but wud never actually do it, bt brushed passed a and locked her in the room keeping hold of the handle till she calmed down enough for me to tell her the code then she read the conversation between me and sister, she then decided to tell me she loved me and that bt a showed her the door


----------



## Steviant (Sep 6, 2013)

tamara said:


> You know it didn't end well, poor fella put up with me for 9 years before finally dumping my ass. My comment was a perfect example of how not to be in a relationship. My ex was crafty though and would wind me up, wind me up so much so that I would get crazy mad, not just grrr mad I'm talking mushroom cloud laying motherf ucka kinda mad! That way he knew he would get some bum sex.


This is why women remain a mystery to me... He got you so angry that he then got lucky? I'm glad you're past it now, it all sounds very stressful.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

andymc88 said:


> Not going to lie the thought off knocking her on a @rse went through me head but wud never actually do it, bt brushed passed a and locked her in the room keeping hold of the handle till she calmed down enough for me to tell her the code then she read the conversation between me and sister, she then decided to tell me she loved me and that bt a showed her the door


How long after did the relationship end, and how? Maybe submit this story to one of those ladies magazines with those ridiculous headlines. "Brother's affair with sister scissor stab love triangle".


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

show her this thread. and then let her read the hundreds of people who think shes got a case of the mental.


----------



## MyStyle (Apr 22, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> show her this thread. and then let her read the hundreds of people who think shes got a case of the mental.


other possibility: she'll read @tamara's posts and realize she isn't all that mental after all and continue what shes doing.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

MyStyle said:


> other possibility: she'll read @tamara's posts and realize she isn't all that mental after all and continue what shes doing.


ha i havent read em but i will now!


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

rectus said:


> How long after did the relationship end, and how? Maybe submit this story to one of those ladies magazines with those ridiculous headlines. "Brother's affair with sister scissor stab love triangle".


It was about 4 months after if a remember, ended cos she was a utter tit


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

Just gonna leave this here for point 3:


----------

